
“As We May Think” – Vannevar Bush (Atlantic Monthly, July 1945) - bookofjoe
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-think/303881/
======
bookofjoe
>Bush is most famous for his Memex, publicised in the aforementioned article
in Atlantic Monthly (1945) and most readily available in Nyce and Kahn. Yet
this same article also contained descriptions of devices rarely cited. These
include the Cyclops Camera: "worn on forehead, it would photograph anything
you see and want to record. Film would be developed at once by dry
photography;" advances in microfilm; a thinking machine (actually a
mathematical calculator); and a vocoder, "a machine which could type when
talked to."
[http://www2.iath.virginia.edu/elab/hfl0034.html](http://www2.iath.virginia.edu/elab/hfl0034.html)

